# walking group



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone living in nerja maro want to walk i would like to set up a walking group that is totally free just a bunch of people getting together to walk i have a couple of walks in mind if you are on holiday or live ere and want to meet new people then join me for a walk will cater for all capabilitys and if you have a walk in mind then we will do it if your intrested let me know thankyou look forward to earing from you sll x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maro4me said:


> anyone living in nerja maro want to walk i would like to set up a walking group that is totally free just a bunch of people getting together to walk i have a couple of walks in mind if you are on holiday or live ere and want to meet new people then join me for a walk will cater for all capabilitys and if you have a walk in mind then we will do it if your intrested let me know thankyou look forward to earing from you sll x


I would but I´m too far away. Sorry, I enjoy a good walk

Jo xx


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

yeh walkings great tryingto set one up thats free because its so exspensive with the ones in nerja
and be nice to walk with someone also i walk alot on my own hubby comes once a week


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

maro4me said:


> yeh walkings great tryingto set one up thats free because its so exspensive with the ones in nerja
> and be nice to walk with someone also i walk alot on my own hubby comes once a week


I'm nowhere near there either, but soon I really fancy doing the Camino de Santiago (now that's a long walk for my dog)....everybody "oh, I love to go a-wandering with a knapsack on my back"...

Tallulah.x


----------



## John Kerr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Walking around Nerja*



maro4me said:


> anyone living in nerja maro want to walk i would like to set up a walking group that is totally free just a bunch of people getting together to walk i have a couple of walks in mind if you are on holiday or live ere and want to meet new people then join me for a walk will cater for all capabilitys and if you have a walk in mind then we will do it if your intrested let me know thankyou look forward to earing from you sll x


We are thinking of spending next winter 1st October to 30th April in the vicinity of Nerja and are very keen walkers. We would be very interested in learning about your group. We have spent a few weeks on holiday in Nerja over the years and already know the area slightly. we have used local walking leaflets in the past we would prefer to walk with a group on a regular basis

John Kerr


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm nowhere near there either, but soon I really fancy doing the Camino de Santiago (now that's a long walk for my dog)....everybody "oh, I love to go a-wandering with a knapsack on my back"...
> 
> Tallulah.x


 hi where do you live?been trying to set up this walking group im in maro but noone seems intrested if you are intrested in going for walks send me a message look forward to earing from you x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

maro4me said:


> hi where do you live?been trying to set up this walking group im in maro but noone seems intrested if you are intrested in going for walks send me a message look forward to earing from you x


Hi Maro4Me - I'm not certain but think you may have wanted to reply to the chap who's going to Nerja - I'm in Galicia!!! Bit of a trek, but hey, if you're a keen walker....most welcome!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

John Kerr said:


> We are thinking of spending next winter 1st October to 30th April in the vicinity of Nerja and are very keen walkers. We would be very interested in learning about your group. We have spent a few weeks on holiday in Nerja over the years and already know the area slightly. we have used local walking leaflets in the past we would prefer to walk with a group on a regular basis
> 
> John Kerr


hi john i have just started to advertise im offering one to one or group services free where i take people on nice walks around nerja maro torrox if your intrested send me a message near time and we can arrange something look forward to meeting you


----------



## John Kerr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Nerja walking*



maro4me said:


> hi john i have just started to advertise im offering one to one or group services free where i take people on nice walks around nerja maro torrox if your intrested send me a message near time and we can arrange something look forward to meeting you


Do we continue to communicate through this media or by email?

We haven't booked accommodation yet any suggestions. We are looking for 2/3 bedroom house/apartment for 6 months on a self catering basis.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It is against forum rules to procure for business on the forums


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

is it a "business" if it's for free???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> is it a "business" if it's for free???


No ...... ignore me then!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The Strav Man is even laying the smack down on the walkers now!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The Strav Man is even laying the smack down on the walkers now!



Careful XTreme - don't poke the bear with a stick!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



Stravinsky said:


> It is against forum rules to procure for business on the forums


hi its not a business im looking for people to walk with and introduce people to walks not selling anything


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

maro4me said:


> hi its not a business im looking for people to walk with and introduce people to walks not selling anything


Make sure you don't put a foot wrong and overstep the mark maro! You don't want to get your marching orders!


----------



## John Kerr (Apr 21, 2009)

John Kerr said:


> Do we continue to communicate through this media or by email?
> 
> We haven't booked accommodation yet any suggestions. We are looking for 2/3 bedroom house/apartment for 6 months on a self catering basis.


We are looking for a place for 6 months with a BBQ area and south west facing sitting area close as possible to Birianna/Nerja


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

maro4me said:


> hi its not a business im looking for people to walk with and introduce people to walks not selling anything


Yes I'm aware of that, I was actually aiming at the request for accomodation, cis if people start punting their properties in response then I am requested to remove them


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Careful XTreme - don't poke the bear with a stick!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


Who brought me into this (bear) regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes I'm aware of that, I was actually aiming at the request for accomodation, cis if people start punting their properties in response then I am requested to remove them


Does that mean I can't sell my body on here?........griz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Does that mean I can't sell my body on here?........griz


Yes theres a special section relating to your body


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

John Kerr said:


> We are looking for a place for 6 months with a BBQ area and south west facing sitting area close as possible to Birianna/Nerja


hi john sorry not being ignorant only just saw your post erm try villasol ts on the net 
contact me when your here can arrange something lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Maro4me,
MOH and I are interested. We live here so can go anytime. My interest is more in the campo than the towns. PM me with details when you have enough for a group.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi Maro4me,
> MOH and I are interested. We live here so can go anytime. My interest is more in the campo than the towns. PM me with details when you have enough for a group.


hi hun been doing alot of one to one with holiday makers noone so far is here long enough to start a group but if you would like to walk let me know we can arrange something i am free when ever im off for a walk today with someone that is going home next week anytime i know some nice walks now my faviorate has got to be behind the caves


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

That sounds good! How much notice do you need as I'm better walking with cloud cover
Seems we have a fair bit coming in over the next week....yippeeee!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> That sounds good! How much notice do you need as I'm better walking with cloud cover
> Seems we have a fair bit coming in over the next week....yippeeee!!!


Ps: I may be able to get a few more to join us.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ps: I may be able to get a few more to join us.


that would be great usually do a introductory walk either don to maro beach for starters or a walk behind the caves which is lovely


----------



## John Kerr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Winter 2009/10*



maro4me said:


> hi john sorry not being ignorant only just saw your post erm try villasol ts on the net
> contact me when your here can arrange something lane:


We have found a place for next winter but its near Alicante a bit too far for a dayout walking. We may take a couple of weeks in Nerja during the winter if we do we will try and contact you. Thanks for your help

John & Kathryn


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



Chica said:


> That sounds good! How much notice do you need as I'm better walking with cloud cover
> Seems we have a fair bit coming in over the next week....yippeeee!!!


a week before please chica so can arrange something great stuff


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

*walking*



maro4me said:


> anyone living in nerja maro want to walk i would like to set up a walking group that is totally free just a bunch of people getting together to walk i have a couple of walks in mind if you are on holiday or live ere and want to meet new people then join me for a walk will cater for all capabilitys and if you have a walk in mind then we will do it if your intrested let me know thankyou look forward to earing from you sll x


Hi, how's the walking going? The post was a while ago, so I don't know if you're still doing it...
I will be in Nerja on my own for February/March. I like walking, plan to do a few on my own, but it would be nice to have company, get to know a few people.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

eborlady said:


> Hi, how's the walking going? The post was a while ago, so I don't know if you're still doing it...
> I will be in Nerja on my own for February/March. I like walking, plan to do a few on my own, but it would be nice to have company, get to know a few people.


Not sure what age group you are but try the International Club to meet some people many of whom I believe like a good walk. I like a good walk and just now I had an very good one. IIt is quite cold here so I walked over to the drinks cabinet, poured myself a generous scotch and walked all the way back to the sofa and without any assistance...

Did anything ever come of the walking club idea?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Not sure what age group you are but try the International Club to meet some people many of whom I believe like a good walk. I like a good walk and just now I had an very good one. IIt is quite cold here so I walked over to the drinks cabinet, poured myself a generous scotch and walked all the way back to the sofa and without any assistance...
> 
> Did anything ever come of the walking club idea?


that was the first one then


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea hic and now I've had the third I need that assistacne - wot will the evenin bring? special as i'm cookin it


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

*Walking Group*



thrax said:


> Yea hic and now I've had the third I need that assistacne - wot will the evenin bring? special as i'm cookin it


Hope it ain't too cold when I get there! Must be better than here (in UK). Hahah, lovely walk that - to drinks cabinet an' back -  I will have a look in International Club, if I can find it, thanks for idea.
I'm over 50, me age group, but hale and healthy!
Cheers, Mags.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

eborlady said:


> Hope it ain't too cold when I get there! Must be better than here (in UK). Hahah, lovely walk that - to drinks cabinet an' back -  I will have a look in International Club, if I can find it, thanks for idea.
> I'm over 50, me age group, but hale and healthy!
> Cheers, Mags.


I can't remember where it is but they meet three or four times a week. I know people who go there so I'll find out where it is and do another post for you


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

I lived/worked in Spain for years, came back to UK 3 yrs ago, but still miss my Spanish way of life..can't cope with these British winters, hence I will be in Nerja for the rest of this one! I last visited Nerja a few years ago when I was living on the Costa Blanca. That was February too, and after the c - cold in Granada en route, Nerja was very pleasant and mild; couldn't believe it when I saw folk in tee shirts and shorts!
I'm playing with the idea of coming back.....


----------

